# Amplificador "The leach amp 300 W"



## oZon (Sep 12, 2008)

les mando un amplificador muy bueno

lo encontre hace mucho tiempo 

el circuito es fiable

saludos

oZon


----------



## oZon (Sep 12, 2008)

la continuacion de

The leach amp 300 W

el pass: www.htaizone.net

saludos 

oZon


----------



## RaFFa (Sep 13, 2008)

hola buenas quisiera saber como abrir los archivos .rar ya que me piden una contraseña.los transistores de salida cuales son ya que no da nombres a noser que este dentro de los archivos .rar


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2008)

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> hola buenas quisiera saber como abrir los archivos .rar ya que me piden una contraseña.....





			
				oZon dijo:
			
		

> la continuacion de
> 
> The leach amp 300 W
> 
> ...



Edit:
La página del autor:

http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/

Mas información

http://www.pavouk.org/hw/leachamp/en_index.html

http://www.whatisrazar.com/leachamp.html


----------



## crazysound (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola muchachos, tienen el pcb? Lo han probado? Gracias.


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 8, 2009)

Es un viejo conocido...yo nunca lo he construído,pero ya han hecho mil variantes de el.


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 8, 2009)

yo arme este circuito y todabia lo tengo sonoando una ves se la coloque a um pikup para las maquinas de bajo y com dos maquinas de 40 transistores moviamos 20 parlantes. pero yo le hise unas modificaciones. este sonaba como si fuesen maquinas originales .


----------



## crazysound (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola aldemarar, podés subir el circuito que modificaste? Tuviste algún problema al armarlo? Gracias.


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 8, 2009)

compañero yo lo e armado de muchas formas pero la inicial que arme la resistencia de entrada que es de 33k era de 100k y la de la retro de 33k era de 10k yla de 820 era de 220 ohmios el resto queda igual y nunca me presento problemas y la trabage con 80v +- pero estoy probando otras modificaciones para que me trabaje con 92 y quiero colocarle unos inyectores asta 130v +-  te adjunto foto del plano


----------



## crazysound (Ene 9, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, cómo has hecho la calibración de la placa? Gracias.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 9, 2009)

Hola, el del dibujo es el que Oscar (creo) reformó aglegándole el ajuste del bias y una etapa más?


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 9, 2009)

compañero. oscar no lo creo me esta ayudando para la modificacion que te comente ,lo que pasa es que el esquema que rediseñe por tener un voltage de 92v solo trabajaba a 4 ohmios y yo quiero que  trabaje a 2ohmios. el que yo hise primero las vias quedan automaticamente cuadradas y esta funcionando actualmente pero puedes aser todas las pruevas que quieras que asi es que se aprende a "prueva y falla "


----------



## crazysound (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola adelmarar, solo dije que creo que era Oscar, no que lo había creado.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola de nuevo adelmarar, tenés el pcb a mano para compartirlo? Gracias.


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 10, 2009)

utilisa el pcb del amplificador original


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 10, 2009)

puedes utilizar el mismo pcb del leach amp solo tienes que haser unos puentes


----------



## crazysound (Ene 10, 2009)

Y cuales son los transistores que faltan? Al final ese amplificador dibujado lo hiciste funcionar con 94V? Gracias


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 10, 2009)

los transistores de potencia son los 2sc3858 y su complementario y si te repito esta sonando con 92v +- a otra cosa los transistores que estan polarizados con la resistencia de 150 ohmios son el d401 y su complementario


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ene 10, 2009)

yo tengo varias versiones de este leach amp, es muy completo y tiene buenas prestaciones, no sabia que el que habia modificado el ajuste de bias era este amplificador, aunque veo que el que hacen en barranquilla le quitaron algunas cosas, como por ejemplo los espejos de corriente.

En la pagina donde se publico hay mucha información importante, como cambios para mayor voltaje de fuente, polarizacion y recomendaciones de ensamble.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola Oscar, podés subir alguno que hayas armado y que ha funcionado sin problemas? No tendrás por casualidad la traducción de "las modificaciones para usarlo con fuentes más grandes" ya que no domino el inglés? Gracias por todo.....


----------



## abnercasss (Feb 2, 2011)

Buenos dias, la verdad estoy muy agradecido por todo su conocimiento y los aportes que hace cada uno en cada foros y en cada caso.
La verdad  he aprendido mucho leyendo todos sus comnetarios
Por otro lado, deseo que por favor me regalen el PCB del amplificador reformado de ALDEMAAR, ya que los que puedo hacer salen muy grandes.

Quedo atentos a sus comentarios


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 6, 2011)

abnercasss dijo:


> Buenos dias, la verdad estoy muy agradecido por todo su conocimiento y los aportes que hace cada uno en cada foros y en cada caso.
> La verdad  he aprendido mucho leyendo todos sus comnetarios
> Por otro lado, deseo que por favor me regalen el PCB del amplificador reformado de ALDEMAAR, ya que los que puedo hacer salen muy grandes.
> 
> Quedo atentos a sus comentarios



utiliza el mismo del original ese fue el que yo use solo se asen unos puentes y ya


----------



## abnercasss (Feb 7, 2011)

Gracias por la informacion compañero


----------



## ALIEM (Feb 7, 2011)

hola  aldemaral  este  amplificador  se  ve  muy  bueno, quisiera  saver  si  es mejor  que  el  zener, en  cuanto  a  potencia  y  calida


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 7, 2011)

ALIEM dijo:


> hola  aldemaral  este  amplificador  se  ve  muy  bueno, quisiera  saver  si  es mejor  que  el  zener, en  cuanto  a  potencia  y  calida


claro que es mejor en los dos puntos de vista y lo mejor es que trabaja con mas voltaje solo hay que aumentar el valor de dos resistencia. que en la pagina oficial te dan las formulas para calcularla dependiendo el voltaje que vas a utilizar


----------

